# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Dolézza House - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Sài Gòn với muôn màu muôn vẻ các quán café khác nhau, nếu đã quá quen thuộc với những mô hình: café sân vườn, café nhạc sống hay café thiền, bạn hãy thử một lần ghé và trải nghiệm loại hình café giải trí mới kết hợp giữa café thư giãn và thời trang: Dolézza House coffee.

Không gian quán là một tổng thể màu trắng tinh khôi và thanh thoát mang phong cách sân vườn bán cổ điển và hiện đại. Điểm xuyết trên đó là những gam màu nổi bật được kết hợp một cách có chủ đích khiến không gian vì thế mà trở nên có sức quyến rũ riêng. Nếu tinh ý một chút, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được nét nữ tính trong cách trang trí của Dolézza House từ bộ bàn ghế, cách phối màu cho đến những chậu hoa be bé được đặt khéo léo ở mỗi góc khác nhau, hay những vật dụng xinh xắn khác để tạo điểm nhấn … Dolézza House còn phục vụ điểm tâm, cơm trưa văn phòng, và wifi tiện lợi dành cho bạn. 
Tuy diện tích quán có phần khá khiêm tốn nhưng không khó để bạn chọn cho mình một góc thật thoải mái. Đặc biệt Dolézza House còn nhận tổ chức tiệc BBQ, buffet cho từng nhóm bạn từ 10 người trở lên và cho thuê địa diểm để tổ chức những sự kiện nhỏ và ấm cúng. 

Đến đây ngoài việc được đắm mình thư giãn trong một không gian đẹp và yên tĩnh, thực khách còn có thể tha hồ lựa chọn những bộ trang phục công sở hay dạ tiệc mà mình ưa thích. Bước vào trong, bạn sẽ bị chinh phục bởi vẻ đẹp của thời trang, của không gian trưng bày mang tính thẩm mỹ cao. “Đánh” vào đối tượng chính là nữ doanh nhân và nhân viên văn phòng, phong cách thời trang Dolézza House nghiêng hẳn về sự hiện đại trong thiết kế. Nét châu Âu thể hiện khá rõ trong các mẫu thiết kế ở đây, từ những mẫu quần Âu mà chỉ có những bạn gái trẻ, hiện đại, yêu thích thời trang bằng một phong cách riêng của “Dolézza House” khiến bạn khó lòng mà cưỡng lại. 
Giữa Sài Gòn náo nhiệt, một không gian như Dolézza House thực sự là một nơi tuyệt vời để bạn cùng đến khám phá và thư giãn.

Ðịa chỉ	26A Lê Quý Đôn, P.7, Q.3, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Cách ngã tư Ngô Thời Nhiệm – Lê Quý Đôn khoảng 30m bên tay phải.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 39305737

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	dolezzahouse@yahoo.com

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cafe Dole'zza House_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

